# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Πόσους Ραδιοερασιτέχνες έχει το AWMN ?

## RF

Πόσοι είμαστε ρε παιδιά ?

SV1FJK (1)

edit

Τελικά είμαστε αρκετοί  ::  

SV1FJK RF (1)
SW1JDK dermanis (2)
SV1CDV Vigor (3)
SW1HFQ gRooV (4)
SV1HBK (5)
SV1BYO (6)
SV1NQ NovemberQ (7)
SV1BDS sv1bds (8.)
SV1LH LimaH (9)
SV1CIM SV1CIM (10)
SV1LY kasiharis (11)
SV1ML sv1ml(12)
SV1CHE sv1che(13)
SV1FZZ SV1FZZ(14)
SV1AAW sv1aaw (15)
SV1EOD SV1EOD (16)
SV1UY sv1uy (17)
SV1UH (18.)
SV1BYN sv1byn (19)
SV1CDR sv1cdr (20)
SV1EFM SV1EFM (21)
SV0ER Jankos (22)
SV1FYX Dromeas (23)
SV1GFQ drf (24)
SV1HER sv1her (25)
SW1IXP ta03 (26)
SV1LIG thalexan (27)
SV1EFZ SV1EFZ (28.)
SV1EDI gounara (29)
SV1BJR sv1bjr (30)
SW1IYI climber (31)
SV1LL (32)
SW1HEZ Olympic (33)
SV1GFT sv1gft (34)
SV1GFU sv1gfu (35)
SV1DOO RpMz (36)
SW1LJH donalt (37)
SW1LHT jchr (38.)
SV1EFT SV1EFT (39)
SV1AFW (40)
SV1AIZ (41)
SV1BIZ (42)
SV1VJ sv1vj (43)
SW1LIF SW1LIF (44)
SW1IXQ fon_hussan (45)
SW1GZJ wiresounds (46)
SW1JSE JS (47)
SV1EFO SV1EFO (4 :: 
SW1MLB gvaf (49)

και εκτός Αθηνών

SV2FLU sv2flu (Κατερίνη)
SV8RV nionios (Ζάκυνθος)
SV3CKD kenwood (Καλαμάτα)
SW3CJX (Καλαμάτα)

73 de SV1FJK

PS

FYI : Ραδιοερασιτεχνικό Forum (από τον SV1LH) :

από awmn : http://www.limah.awmn/forum/ 
από Inet : http://www.sv1lh.net/forum/

----------


## dermanis

SW1JDK (2)

----------


## Vigor

SV1CDV

Ανενεργός από χρόνια  ::   ::

----------


## Painter

έλα ναί....










Πάντως στο hub μου βλέπω 5-6 κομμάτια.

----------


## gRooV

SW1HFQ

----------


## wolverine

Πολλά whiskey βλέπω. Τι έγινε βρε παιδία βαρεθήκατε να διαβάσετε Morse; (Λογικά στις επόμενες εξετάσεις θα δώσω και εγώ).

Στο hamfest θα πάει κανένας;

----------


## RF

Άντε με το καλό να πάρεις το πτυχίο.
Που τα είδες τα πολλά SW ?
Εδώ με το ζόρι 2 SV και 2 SW γράψαμε  ::  
Λίγοι αλλά καλοί.
Στο Ηamfest θα προσπαθήσω να πάω το Σάββατο.

----------


## pstratos

Εγώ σας έρχομαι μόλις τελειώσω το master μου (Φυσικός -Αυτοματιστής ) !! Δεν χρειάζονται εξετάσεις και μάλλον μας δίνουν SW....

----------


## ngia

Από ζωγράφου είναι συνδεμένοι SV1HBK, SV1BYO, SV1NQ, SV1BDS

----------


## john70

> Από ζωγράφου είναι συνδεμένοι SV1HBK, SV1BYO, SV1NQ, SV1BDS


Αυτοί είναι παλιοσειρές ..... ειδικά ο NQ ..... Φυσικά υπάρχει και ο LH

----------


## RF

Άντε φανερωθείτε και οι υπόλοιποι  ::

----------


## LimaH

SV1LH παρών  ::

----------


## dti

Υπάρχουν επίσης οι SV1CIM στο Ν. Κόσμο, ο kasiharis στον Άλιμο και ο emel στο Παγκράτι. Παλιότερα είχαμε και τον jankos.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Τα FM μετράνε ?  ::

----------


## Vigor

> ... ο kasiharis στον Άλιμο και ο emel στο Παγκράτι. Παλιότερα είχαμε και τον jankos...


Callsigns?

----------


## sbolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> ... ο emel στο Παγκράτι.
> 
> 
> Callsigns?


sv1ml  ::

----------


## SV1CIM

ΚΑΙ Ο SV1CIM ΕΔΩ ...
Είναι και άλλοι SV1CHE , SV1FZZ , SV1AAW ,και ετοιμάζονται πολλοί ακόμα να μπουν … όπως SV1EMU ,SV1FA ,SV1ALR , SV1CAW , 
Ίσως λέω ίσως θα ήταν καλό δίπλα στο nick name να βάζαμε σε παρένθεση το χαρακτηριστικό μας για να γνωριζόμαστε σιγά σιγά μεταξύ μας 
Οι εφαρμογές για τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες μέσα από το δίκτυο είναι πολλές και καλές
Όπως πχ APRS ,remote control δεκτών , WEATHER REPORT , CLUSTER , BBS κλπ.
Άντε να μαζευόμαστε …
ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ 73 DE SV1CIM

----------


## LimaH

FYI : Ραδιοερασιτεχνικό Forum :

από awmn : http://www.limah.awmn/forum/
από Inet : http://www.sv1lh.net/forum/

όπως είπε και ο SV1CIM :
"Οι εφαρμογές για τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες μέσα από το δίκτυο είναι πολλές και καλές... 
Όπως APRS ,remote control δεκτών , WEATHER REPORT , DX CLUSTER , BBS κλπ. Άντε να μαζευόμαστε "

----------


## RF

Μπράβο Δημήτρη  ::   ::  

Άντε να μαζευόμαστε λοιπόν  ::

----------


## sv2flu

> Από ζωγράφου είναι συνδεμένοι SV1HBK, SV1BYO, SV1NQ, SV1BDS





> Αυτοί είναι παλιοσειρές ..... ειδικά ο NQ ..... Φυσικά υπάρχει και ο LH


Ελα και απο Κατερινη *SV2FLU* με το ονομα. Χαιρετω τους συναδελφους απο την περιοχη *1:* SV1BYO, SV1NQ, SV1FZZ, SV1BDS και SV1LH.Χαιρετισματα απο την Κατερινη που χωρις την βοηθεια του *SV1CIM* δεν θα ειχαμε επικοινωνια στα 2,4 Ghz. 73 de *SV2FLU* και καλα DX.

----------


## nionios

73 de SV8RV

----------


## kasiharis

> 73 de SV8RV


Γειά σου RV. Χαιρετισμούς στον CS.
Θα σας δούμε αύριο;
73s de SV1LY

----------


## nionios

Οκ Χάρη σ'ευχαριστώ. Θα μεταβιβάσω στο Σπύρο.
Μαλλον οχι λόγω qrl
73 de SV8RV

----------


## SV1EOD

Και εγώ εδώ είμαι. SV1EOD.

----------


## sv1uy

> Πόσοι είμαστε ρε παιδιά ?
> 
> SV1FJK (1)


73 de SV1UY

----------


## Vigor

Δημήτρη!

Many 73s de SV1CDV (SV1ALW's son)

----------


## sv1uy

>Δημήτρη!
>Many 73s de SV1CDV (SV1ALW's son)

Γειά σου CDV πολλά 73

de SV1UY

P.S. Χαιρετισμούς στον ALW.

----------


## RF

Τελικά είμαστε αρκετοί 

SV1FJK (1) 
SW1JDK (2) 
SV1CDV (3) 
SW1HFQ (4) 
SV1HBK (5) 
SV1BYO (6) 
SV1NQ (7) 
SV1BDS (8.) 
SV1LH (9) 
SV1CIM (10) 
SV1LY (11) 
SV1ML (12) 
SV1CHE (13) 
SV1FZZ (14) 
SV1AAW (15) 
SV1EOD (16) 
SV1UY (17) 

73 de SV1FJK 

PS 

FYI : Ραδιοερασιτεχνικό Forum (από τον SV1LH) : 

από awmn : http://www.limah.awmn/forum/ 
από Inet : http://www.sv1lh.net/forum/

----------


## SV1CIM

Προσθέστε και SV1UH και SV1BYN

----------


## sv1cdr

73 De SV1CDR

----------


## SV1EFM

kai sv1efm

----------


## pikos

Μιάς και μαζευτήκατε πάντως  :: 
Μήπως θα μπορούσατε να μου πείτε τι χιάζετε πλέον για να γίνει κάποιος ραδιοερασιτέχνης?

----------


## Vigor

H απάντηση έχει δoθεί ήδη, δες εδώ:

*http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13594&start=105*

----------


## Acinonyx

Καλή ιδέα αρκεί να μην φτάσουμε σε σημείο να δίδεται άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη σε άτομα που δεν έχουν καμία σχέση και ενδιαφέρον για τον ραδιοερασιτεχνσμο πάρα μόνο για downloading και παιχνίδια..  ::

----------


## pikos

::  thnx

Δεχ χάνουμε post βλέπω 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sv1bds

O Jankos ειναι ο SV0ER προς το παρόν ανενεργός @AWMN.


73 de SV1BDS

----------


## Dromeas

SV1FYX και κατά κόσμων Ivan Stroppiana, εκπροσωπώ ως Γεν. Γραμματέας τον Σύλλογο Ραδιοερασιτεχνών Ελλάδος [Σ.Ρ.Ε.].

Προτείνω ως προσωπική μου ιδέα δημόσια στο Δ.Σ. του Α.Μ.Δ.Α., αν θέλει να συνεργαστεί μαζί μας σε θέματα τεχνογνωσίας, τεχνολογίας, εγκαταστάσεων κλπ. μιας και πολλά μέλη του Σ.Ρ.Ε. είναι και μέλη του Α.Μ.Δ.Α., πώς σας φαίνεται;

Κέφι και καλή διάθεση υπάρχουν  ::

----------


## RF

SV1FYX ++++

73 de SV1FJK

----------


## xaotikos

> SV1FYX και κατά κόσμων Ivan Stroppiana,


years and zamans!!

----------


## drf

γειά σας...

είμαι καινούργιος εδώ..


SV1GFQ (AWMN NODE:2)


 ::

----------


## RF

SV1EOD ++++++++++++++

----------


## sv1her

άντε βάλτε και εμένα στη λίστα: SV1HER

----------


## ta03

sw1ixp here!!!

----------


## thalexan

> Πόσοι είμαστε ρε παιδιά ?


SV1LIG

----------


## SV1EFZ

SV1EFZ !!!!!! ΠΑΡΩΝ!!!!!

----------


## gounara

SV1EDI  ::   ::  ΠΑΡΩΝ  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

73 and 88 de SV1BJR

----------


## climber

sw1iyi

----------


## Olympic

sw1hez 
AWMN-9735

----------


## sv1gft

SV1GFT AWMN4263

----------


## socrates

Άλλος ένας (που δεν έχει πάει ακόμα να πάρει το call sign του)  ::

----------


## DrLO

Υπάρχει κάποια διαφορά μεταξύ των SV και των SW ?

----------


## sv1gfu

Sv1gfu Awmn_4272

----------


## RF

> Άλλος ένας (που δεν έχει πάει ακόμα να πάρει το call sign του)


Άντε Σωκράτη δεν είναι και τίποτα σπουδαίο  ::  




> Υπάρχει κάποια διαφορά μεταξύ των SV και των SW ?


Οι SW δεν δίνουν εξετάσεις σε μορς και εκπέμπουν από 144 MHz και πάνω.

Ενημερώθηκε και το πρώτο post.

73 de SV1FJK

----------


## RpMz

Ο γέρος μου είναι ραδιοερασιτέχνης,
και το μήλο κάτω απο την μηλιά έπεσε  ::  

SV1DOO

----------


## donalt

sw1ljh

----------


## jchr

::

----------


## SV1EFT

SV1EFT (awmn-4343)

Ωχ μόλις τώρα το είδα  ::   ::

----------


## RF

Πάμε για πενήντα  ::

----------


## kenwood

SV3CKD και SW3CJX απο Καλαμάτα

----------


## SV1EFZ

ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΑΣOYΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΗΛΙΑ SV1AFW[/img]

----------


## SV1EFT

ΤΟΝ Σπυρο τον SV1AIZ & τον Αντωνη τον SV1BIZ & τον Γιαννη τον SV1VJ.

----------


## argi

SW1LIF (όπως λέμε Life...)  ::  

@rg!

----------


## ngia

> SW1LIF (όπως λέμε Life...)  
> 
> @rg!


νταξ' τον αριθμό του τηλεφώνου..αλλά το χαρακτηριστικό πως το κατάφερες;  ::

----------


## fon_hussan

SW1IXQ εδώ ...

----------


## wiresounds

73 de sw1gzj

----------


## JS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> SW1LIF (όπως λέμε Life...)  
> 
> @rg!
> 
> 
> νταξ' τον αριθμό του τηλεφώνου..αλλά το χαρακτηριστικό πως το κατάφερες;


έχω καλύτερο...

SW1*JS*E

(α, και το Ε δεν είναι τυχαίο...είναι το όνομα του πατέρα μου)

 ::

----------


## MAuVE

Κάποτε έβγαινε όλη η Ελλάδα (καμιά πενηνταριά όλοι και όλοι δηλαδή) στα 40 μέτρα Κυριακή πρωί (τα 80 ήταν απαγορευμένα).

Μήπως, μιας και γίναμε και εμείς περίπου τόσοι τώρα, πρέπει να ορίσουμε awmn-ραντεβού στα 2 μέτρα.

Και ο Γιώργος (sv1bds) θα στήσει ένα κουρτινο-monitoring channel για όλον τον κόσμο.

----------


## sv1bjr

Το Topic αυτό το βρήκα ενδιαφέρον αφ' ενός μεν σαν στατιστική καταγραφή μελών και με την ιδιότητα του Ραδιοερασιτέχνη, ακόμη δε και σαν χρήσιμη πληροφόρηση, όταν συναντήσω κάποιον από τους ανωτέρω στον αέρα, ότι έχουμε και άλλα κοινά ενδιαφέροντα.

Κατά τ' άλλα, στον αέρα είμαστε Ραδιοερασιτέχνες, στο δε Ασύρματο Δίκτυο μέλη του ΑΜΔΑ.

----------


## sv1her

Να ξεθάψω το Post αυτό για να δηλώσουν παρουσία και οι υπόλοιποι ραδιοερασιτέχνες.

----------


## Olympic

sw1hez
olympic
awmn#9735

----------


## RF

> sw1hez
> olympic
> awmn#9735


Είσαι ήδη καταχωρημένος από πέρυσι  ::

----------


## SV1EFO

[quote ]

Είσαι ήδη καταχωρημένος από πέρυσι  :: [/quote]
Εγω ειμαι???
SV1 E(το μικρο μου ονομα) F ( Βαζεις οτι θελεις) Ο ( Το επωνυμο)

----------


## RF

> [quote ]
> 
> Είσαι ήδη καταχωρημένος από πέρυσι 
> 
> 
> 
> Εγω ειμαι???
> SV1 E(το μικρο μου ονομα) F ( Βαζεις οτι θελεις) Ο ( Το επωνυμο)


Τώρα είσαι  ::  

Υπενθυμίζω ότι στο πρώτο post υπάρχει λίστα με όλους τους συναδέλφους  ::

----------


## gvaf

Μη ξεχνάτε και εμένα ρε παιδιά  ::  

* "SW1MLB"* mlb όπως λέμε Malibu

----------


## RF

> Μη ξεχνάτε και εμένα ρε παιδιά  
> 
> * "SW1MLB"* mlb όπως λέμε Malibu


Καλώς τον  ::   ::  

73 de SV1FJK

----------


## sv1bjr

Μη ξεχάσετε την κοπή της πίτας την Κυριακή 17-02-2008 ώρα 18 00, στο Υπ. Συγκοινωνιών στο Χολαργό.

Προλαβαίνουμε μετά την κοπή της πίτας στο ΑΜΔΑ (έτσι θέλω να πιστεύω τουλάχιστον).

----------


## karandy

βλέπω το νήμα εχει πέσει σε λήθαργο....
να μπω και εγω στην λίστα?
αν και είμαι στο φόρουμ απο το 2006 αυτο το νήμα δεν το ειχα προσέξει...!!!
χαιρετισμούς πολλούς....SW1LHP

----------


## johnny53

Πολλά 73 σε όλους
SW1PBM

----------


## papashark

sw1plf

----------


## sv1jdn

73s de sv1jdn

----------


## thodoris84

Χαιρετώ την ευχάριστη ραδιοερασιτεχνική συντροφιά,εύχομαι να τα πούμε είτε απο αέρος (συνήθως ακούω στο r2b του Υμμητού) ή απο τον teamspeak server του συναδέλφου SV1NQ.

73s de SW1MNF

----------

